# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Во Франции официально объявили о начале гонений на христиан

## Милана

Во Франции официально объявили о начале гонений на христиан

Как и во всех странах ЕС во Франции последовательно проводится антихристианская политика.

Причины этого очевидны - христианство, по мнению руководства ЕС, несет угрозу идеям евроинтеграции, поскольку противоречит новым "европейским ценностям". Таким, например, как однополые "браки" или система тотального контроля.

Под знаменами толерантности и политкорректности преимущественно белых христиан последовательно стремятся вытеснить из всех сфер общественной жизни - из школы, армии, пенитенциарных заведений, органов власти. С улиц европейских городов стараются убрать рождественские елки, которые, дескать, оскорбляют чувства иудеев и мусульман. Во многих странах ЕС под запретом оказались крестные ходы. Так, например в Дрездене не разрешили проведение крестного хода даже в память жертв варварских бомбардировок, стерших город в 1945 году с лица земли.

Но это не все, христиане непрерывно подвергаются шельмованию через СМИ, их обвиняют во всевозможных грехах, в фанатизме и мракобесии. В европейских городах развешивают антихристианскую рекламу.

Но события месячной давности во Франции, когда по всей стране прошли массовые акции протеста против однополых "браков" и отмены в официальных документах понятий "отец" и "мать", показали, что, несмотря на все усилия "евроинтеграторов", христианские ценности все еще продолжают играть для французов значительную роль.

И вот власти Франции объявили, что намерены расформировать религиозные сообщества "члены которых демонстрируют признаки фанатизма", в частности католиков традиционалистов. СМИ сообщают, что на полицию теперь возложена задача по выявлению "клерикалов, которые представляют собой потенциальную угрозу безопасности страны".

Конечно у многих возникает вопрос, а какую такую угрозу безопасности страны могут представлять католики-традиционалисты, являющиеся законопослушными гражданами, исправно платящими налоги, отдающие "Кесарю - кесарево", патриотически настроенные?

Чтобы убедить общественность в опасности христиан, телевидение многократно показывает эпизод, когда дорогу маршу протеста пытались перекрыть полуголые украинские эксгибиционистки из "Femen" исписанные богохульными нецензурными высказываниями и в головных уборах католических монахинь, выкрикивая матерные кричалки, оскорбительные для христиан. Тогда молодые люди из католической группы Civitas разогнали провокаторш, и теперь это показывают как доказательство агрессивности христиан и их опасности для безопасности общества.

Однако эта натяжка слишком очевидна, и поэтому власти утверждают, что готовящиеся репрессии будут обращены не только против христиан, но и вообще против всех "религиозных экстремистов", в частности, против салафитов. Было объявлено, что власти Франции намерены депортировать из страны радикально настроенных имамов-иммигрантов.

В ходе состоявшейся накануне пресс-конференции глава МВД Франции Мануэль Вальс заявил, что эти меры вызваны усилением радикального исламизма и, в частности, кровавой бойней, учиненной в марте этого года "тулузским стрелком" Мухаммадом Мерой, жертвами которого стали 4 евреев и 3 солдат.

Однако никто из наблюдателей не сомневается, что это не более чем предлог, тем более что заявление было сделано спустя два дня после того, как президент Франсуа Олланд объявил о создании специального агентства, призванного следить за соблюдением принципа отделения Церкви от государства во Франции - этакого аналога советского Совета по делам религий, возглавляемого "Ярославским"-Губерманом.

Тем более, что Мануэль Вальс особо подчеркнул, что данные меры будут применены не только в отношении мусульман-салафитов, но также и групп типа Civitas и организации Общество святого Пия X, объединившее католиков-традиционалистов, не признавших решение Второго Ватиканского собора.

Можно даже не сомневаться, что вся борьба с салафитами завершиться депортацией нескольких самых оголтелых проповедников. Какие-то более серьезные шаги, если даже кто-то попытается их сделать, вызовут жесткую реакцию ЕС, и будут немедленно заблокированы.

Иное дело - христиане. Очевидно, что разворачивается долгосрочная и продуманная кампания по полному вытеснению из общественной жизни тех, кто желает быть последователями Христа не только по названию, но и на деле, и жить в соответствии с Божьими заповедями и своей совестью. Против них начинается юридическое преследование, настоящие гонения, их будут загонять в подполье. Представляя в качестве альтернативы "вменяемых" и "адекватных" "христиан", которые венчают педерастов, и готовы выполнить все, что от них потребуют власти, евроинтеграторы, или Антидиффамационная лига.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Для Франции гонения на христиан не новость - во времена Французской революции закрывали монастыри и церкви, вешали священников...

----------

